# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Report-11/15/2012-USDA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Kearney, NE Thu Nov 15, 2012 USDA-NE Dept of Ag Market News

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending November 16, 2012

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week: Alfalfa, grass, ground/delivered alfalfa and dehydrated 
alfalfa pellets sold steady. Demand was moderate to good with light availability. 
Many buyers and sellers continue to be concerned about the drought conditions. 
Prices are dollars per ton FOB (freight on buyer) stack in medium to large square 
bales and rounds, unless otherwise noted. Prices from the most recent reported 
sales. Nebraska Department of Agriculture has a hay and forage directory 
available at www.agr.state.ne.us click on Hay Information.

Northeast/Central Nebraska: Alfalfa: Supreme large squares 275.00-300.00. 
Good large rounds 200.00-240.00. Premium small square bales 375.00. Grass Hay: 
Good large rounds 200.00-225.00. Fall planted oat hay in large rounds 150.00. 
Cornstalks round bales 70.00-85.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent 
protein: 340.00-350.00.

Platte Valley area of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Supreme large squares 275.00-300.00; 
Premium small squares 350.00. Good large rounds 200.00-230.00. Grass Hay: Good 
large rounds 200.00. Corn stalks large round bales 85.00-100.00. Alfalfa 
ground/del local hauls 250.00-260.00. Corn stalks ground/del 140.00-150.00. 
Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 330.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA: 
Compared to last week, Alfalfa and grass hay sold steady. Buyer inquiry was
moderate. Iowa Department of Agriculture hay and straw directory at 
http://idalsdata.org/IowaData/hayAndStraw.cfm.

Alfalfa: Premium large squares 270.00-300.00; Good large squares 225.00-250.00. 
Premium small square bales 280.00, Good 240.00-250.00. Mix Grass hay large 
squares 250.00. Grass hay large squares 210.00. Corn stalks: Large squares 
100.00.


----------

